# [A] Dun Morogh: Apostel des Todes - Verstärkung gesucht!



## Shadow7 (12. Mai 2011)

*Hallo !

*Wir die *Apostel des Todes*, eine Raidgilde bei der ein entspanntes und freundliches Klima herrscht, suchen aktuell aktive und motivierte Spieler zur Verstärkung der Gildengemeinschaft sowie unseres bestehenden und erfolgsorientierten 10er Raids, welche sich auch am Gildenleben aktiv beteiligen möchten ! *

Willst du Cataclysm mit viel Spaß erleben ? Dann komm zu uns !*


*Welche Klassen/Skillungen werden gesucht ?*

Gesucht werden 

*1 Tank (Todesritter, Krieger bevorzugt gesucht)

2 Heal (Druide und Paladin bevorzugt gesucht)

1 Melee-DD (Schurke,Todesritter bevorzugt gesucht)

1-2 Range-DD (Jäger,Hexenmeister bevorzugt gesucht)*

Die Anmerkung "*bevorzugt gesucht*" weißt nur daraufhin welche Klassen in der jeweiligen Rolle(Tank,Heal, DD) noch nicht in unserem Pool vorhanden sind und diesen somit ideal ergänzen würde. Natürlich haben auch alle andren Klassen ein Chance auf eine Aufnahme in die Gilde.
Eine Zweit-Skillung ist immer gern gesehen aber kein muss!
Wenn vorhanden sollten beide Skillungen aktiv gespielt und gepflegt werden!

*Wir nehmen auch gerne WoW-Neulinge und Nachwachstalente auf, welche dann während des leveln in unsere Gildengemeinschaft wachsen können und sich anschließend in unseren 10er Raid einfügen können !*


*Was wir suchen, sind Spieler welche ihren Charakter aktiv spielen!!!*

 So und nun noch ein paar Informationen über uns für dich ! 

*Wer oder was sind die Apostel des Todes eigentlich ? *

 Die Apostel des Todes sind eine Gemeinschaft von Spielern die gemeinsam ihre Zeit in World of Warcraft verbringt. Der Spaß am Spiel steht bei uns an erster Stelle und wir legen Wert auf ein angenehmes Klima. Wir helfen uns gegenseitig und sind für Allerlei Blödsinn zu haben.

*Um was für ein Art Gilde handelt es sich bei euch ?
*
 Wir sind ein kleine Raidgilde bei der ein freundschaftliches und entspanntes Klima, innerhalb der Gildengemeinschaft sowie in unserem 10er Raid herrscht. Dabei sei erwähnt das unser Raid niemals progressorientiert, aber stets erfolgsorientiert ist. Im absoluten Vordergrund steht der Spaß am Spiel und das Erreichen gemeinsam gesteckter Ziele!! Dabei ist uns allen bewusst, dass es neben WOW auch ein Reallife gibt, das man nicht vernachlässigen darf. 
*
Wo seid ihr zu finden?*

 Wir spielen auf Seiten der Allianz auf dem EU-Server Dun Morogh.

*Wie setzt sich euer aktuelles Mitgliederfeld zusammen ?**
*
Unser Gilde besteht aus einer bunten Mischung, Schüler haben bei uns ebenso ein zu Hause wie Schichtarbeiter oder Eltern. Vom Alter her bewegen wir uns, bis auf eine Ausnahme, im Bereich 27+ .

*Wie lange gibt es euch schon ? *

 Die Gilde besteht nun seit 1 Jahr auf Dun Morogh, allerdings spielt der Kern der Gilde schon 2-4 Jahre zusammen. 

*Mit welchem Content/Ziele werdet ihr euch in Cataclysm beschäftigen ? *

 Wir werden uns stets mit dem aktuellen 10er Content beschäftigen ! Aber auch alter Content ist bei uns hin und wieder drin. Des weiteren wollen wir natürlich auch die höchste Gildenstufe 25 zusammen erreichen.

 Aktuell haben wir Gildenlevel 21 erreicht. Im Pechschwingenabstieg wurden 5/6 und in der Bastion des Zwielichts 4/4 Bossen besiegt.

*Wie sehen eure Raidzeiten aus ?
*
 Unsere Raidzeiten sehen im Moment so aus:

*Mittwoch: 20 Uhr bis ca. 22 Uhr
*
*Freitag: 20 Uhr bis ca. 23 Uhr 
*
*Sonntag: 19Uhr bis ca. 22 Uhr
*

*Was kann die Gilde dir bieten ?*

 - Ein freundschaftliches und spaßiges Gilden- und Raidklima.
- Einen funktionierenden, erfolgsorientierten 10er Raid mit entsprechender Raidleitung
- Mit Spaß entspannt erfolgreich raiden zu können
- Faire Lootvergabe
- Eine intakte Gemeinschaft die Neulingen gerne hilft.
- Eine funktionierendes Gildensystem
- Teamspeak 3 Server und ein Forum
- Gildenbank mit 7 Fächern und dazugehörigem Banksystem
- Schlachtzugkessel und Meeresfrüchtemahl "Magnifique" wird im Raid gestellt

*Was erwartet die Gilde von dir ?
*
 - Spaß sollte bei dir im Vordergrund stehen
 - Ein freundliches umgängliches Gemüt
 - *Aktivität und Motivation, auch an &#8222; Nicht-Raidtagen"*
 - Den Willen und Ehrgeiz die Gilde,seinen Mainchar sowie den Raid voran zubringen.
 - *Pünktlichkeit und Zuverlässigkeit*.
 - Man sollte seinen Char spielen können und sich damit auskennen und beschäftigen
 - Charakterpfelge :
 Damit ist gemeint, dass man sich um seinen Char kümmert, Skillung,Verzauberung,Sockel,Ruf, Fähigkeiten,Neuerungen etc.
 - TS 3 mit funktionierendem Headset(Kopfhörer und Mikro!)

 Sollte dir dies alles zusagen, dann bewerbe dich bitte bei uns im Forum! 

http://www.apostel-des-todes.de.vu oder http://www.adt.forenking.de

 Dort findest du eine Bewerbungsecke, wo du uns deine Bewerbung hinterlassen kannst. Außerdem gibt es dort noch weitere Infos über uns.

 Falls du noch Fragen hast, kannst du sie uns hier hinterlassen oder sprich im Spiel Shâd, Bengâl oder Lexbro an. Sollten diese Chars nicht on sein, kannst du alternativ auch alle Chars in unserer Gilde ansprechen welche Shad, Lex oder Ben im Namen haben.^^ 

 Behalte deine Bewerbung in unserem Forum bitte im Auge, falls Fragen unserer Seite auftreten sollten.

 Sollte es mit einem Gildeninvite nichts werden, so sei gesagt: Wir entscheiden uns nicht gegen dich, wir entscheiden im Sinne und zum Wohl der Gilde.

 Bis dann wir freuen uns auf dich

*Die Apostel des Todes*


----------



## Shadow7 (4. Juni 2011)

/push

Gildenlevel 20 erreicht ! Gildenkessel wird jetzt im Raid gestellt !


----------



## Shadow7 (17. Juni 2011)

/push

Suche läuft weiter! Gildenlevel 21 erreicht !


----------



## Shadow7 (25. Juni 2011)

/push

Beitrag wurde überarbeit und aktualisiert! Suchen weiterhin noch Verstärkung für den aktuellen und kommenden Content!


----------

